# Can I see Pictures of Really fine boned yearlings, please?



## Horsefeathers (Jul 6, 2007)

We've been gone a while, glad to be back! We finally got a chance to shave one of our yearlings and though we watched his weight like a hawk all winter, he was a bit thin when we shaved him. After shaving him though, he isn't sweating his weight off in the heat and humidity down here anymore, and he is getting up to a nice weight, and is steadily blooming. Anyway, he is very fine boned and streamline, I'd like to see other yearlings that are streamline, I know there are some out there, as I've seen a few at shows...anyway, Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2007)

In my opinion (or through my eyes!), my yearling filly, *Harrells Flirting With Perfection*, is pretty refined. She's a 31.5" yearling silver buckskin filly with Buckeroo and Rowdy breeding. She's been lunged a tiny bit but never sweated. In this picture, she had done nothing but "hang around" (no lunging) for about two weeks prior.


----------



## Cara (Jul 6, 2007)

beautiful horse jill :new_shocked:


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 6, 2007)

horse_chick said:


> beautiful horse jill :new_shocked:




I have two mares that look the same now as three year olds as they did as yearlings. they are both very refined IMO.

First is Little Miss, she is currently 27.5" and 3 years old and looks the same as her yearling picture






the second is Analisa, she is 29" and still very fine boned, even more so than Little Miss. We currently are showing her half sister who is just as refined as she is, just a different color.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, Cara





Flirt was just 3 days old when I bought her and it is something I'm happy I did!!!

I think when she's old enough, she will make a great wife to my stallions, DunIT and Destiny


----------



## J&HMinis (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my yearling gelding, he is very refined and measures 31"


----------



## Loess Hills (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's our little weanling filly, Loess Hills Aces Silk N Sassy........she has the fine-boned tiniest legs I've seen!






And then our Cowboy (25") daughter, Relfections Wings CBY, who's showing this year as a 26 1/4" yearling, has such petite refinement in her legs and neck. We think she is the cat's meow! And, of course, we're not a bit prejudiced!!!!!! :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 6, 2007)

Cocoa as a yearling...











And now as a 3 y/o


----------



## River1018 (Jul 6, 2007)

Our yearling Filly River Wood's Rapid Back In Black that we just sold to Novia Scotia






Oops sorry its so large :new_shocked:


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 6, 2007)

This is Windy..... when she was a yearling.

We think she is "beautifully refined"





(But then, we are just a little biased..... and probably barn-blind, too :bgrin )


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2007)

Heres black as a yearling (it took forever to get weight on him as he hit a yearling growth spurt)











one of my finest boned mares at age 3


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2007)

These are also good examples, in my opinion. We all have a different point of view on what is refined as there's a range of type pictured in this thread, but here's some more input from me from my point of view.

Here is the stallion I co-own with Erica, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*. He's currently a 3yo stallion w/ his Halter Hall of Fame, Multi National Top Ten, Five and Three, Many time champion and grand champion in both registries. He's pictured here as a yearling, and is a grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Bucke Echo. As a 3yo, he's about 32.5"




above as a yearling






above currently as a 3yo
Then this is my stallion, *Erica's Gone and DunIT*. DunIT is currently a 2yo but he hasn't grown an inch since a yearling. Stands 31" tall and is also National Top 10 out of a huge open halter class, and AMHA Honor Roll (halter). He's a multi champion. Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great grandson of Egyptian King...






above as a yearling






pictured above currently as a 2yo
Then, here's nothing fancy in terms of pictures, but this is a yearling filly I own pictured prior to shedding off completely -- *Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure*. Her breeding is loosely similar to DunIT's with Buckeroo on the top, and Egyptian King on the bottom.




above currently as a yearling.
And, here I think is the last one I have yearling pictures of that fits the catagory. This is my favorite horse, my B division show gelding, *Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*, pictured as a yearling at Erica's, and then as a 3yo in my front yard. He is a SON of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) and has the most heart of any horse I own.




pictured above as a yearling at Erica's






pictured above currently as a 3yo


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 6, 2007)

This is my filly Semi as a yearling. She is now almost three and just as petite.

My filly from last year (Little Anna) is very refined.. but is really in a gawky place right now...

a picture of her right now is not nice...  LOL

The next picture is my Stallion Little John as a yearling. (my avatar) He is now 4 and refined

although pretty chubby.

Nice yearlings you guys



:

Karen,, Miss is just the most awesome little thing!


----------



## hairicane (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I think my little girl is about as refined and tiny as they come and is still leggy. Her legs are not shaved from above the knees on down in these pictures, they are much more tiny under all that hair.

She was 26 " at 12 mths old. I love her looks and wild color but thats too small for me, I know lots of others love them tiny though



:


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh that Semi...



:



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 6, 2007)

Like Kay and her stallion, we had trouble putting weight on our finest boned yearling. She was 35"--huge for us--and naturally svelte (like her sire). Here is Kiss as a yearling:






And Kiss as a two year old:






No ribs, no spiny backbone, this is just the way her sire makes them. Here is our only '06 foal, from the same sire:






Now I have a new one coming that took my breath away...but I'm not posting pics until they cash the check.



:


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2007)

you know tiff i always loved kiss



such a beautiful mare and yes that is a fine boned mare!! Its been my experience that the fine boned ones take a little longer to mature and bloom but once they do wow watch out!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my yearling over gelding, Irish Hills Toys In The Attic. In these pictures Toy was taken straight out of the pasture, no conditioning/sweating.


----------



## stormy (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is 2 Blue For U, he looked like a little fawn when he was born....so delicate. Sorry his legs are not trimmed!


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 7, 2007)

OK, I guess I need to know the definition of fine boned as I would consider that bone structure and not having to sweat a horse to get fine boned. Either they are or aren't so technically what is fine boned?

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

To me, I think fine boned means FINE BONED ie not big boned. As to sweating, I think you can have a stallion who's fine boned but as a stallion, can get a little cresty and sweating could come into play to be competetive at shows. In the pictures I shared, none of the horses except for Destiny have been sweated. I also think a fine boned horse will have a delicate / dainty head and be more leggy than not with a long neck. Some good examples here, but also some that to my eyes are not as fine as others (and there's not anything wrong with not being overly fine).

I can hold out one of mine as an example of a horse I would not consider fine boned, but I still consider to be pretty outstanding (and you all know I'm offering this as an impartial opinion LOL). This is my A Division senior show gelding, *Tibbs Sundowner*, pictured at the age of 9yo having just gotten home from winning his 20th grand champion ribbon. Not sure how many were in the class but I'm guessing 10-12? Not enough ribbons to go around. Sunny is a 3x National Champion and 6x Reserve National Champion in halter and model classes. He also has his Halter Hall of Fame and almost 200 halter points. Yet, look at him -- he is NOT a fine boned horse but he is still a beautifully made horse. He's a true quarter horse type miniature and an example of that term being correctly applied where so often someone will call a blocky, draft syle many a QH type.

To my eyes, some of the horses held out here are more like Sunny in that they are not overly fine at all, but that is not to say they are not very nice individuals. They just are not delicately made.

*Tibbs Sundowner*pictured at the age of 9 years, with very limited lunging and no sweating


----------



## Getitia (Jul 7, 2007)

> OK, I guess I need to know the definition of fine boned as I would consider that bone structure and not having to sweat a horse to get fine boned. Either they are or aren't so technically what is fine boned?


Good question Amanda.

Fine bone, from my definition deals with bone density - Think of your own wrist - if you were to measure the size (wrap the measuring tape around) of your wrist bone, and then measure the wrist of 20 or 30 other individuals your same age and gender -although most will have close to the same measurement- you will have different measurements (bell curve distribution) - Those with lower measurements, will by definition have a more refined frame. Higher measurements will have a heavier frame.

Being refined in bone should not be confused with weight. Just like you can have a fine boned human who is overweight, the same applies to horses. I've seen many medium or heavier boned miniatures who are underweight with little muscle definition - and their owners will state they are fine boned.



: when really, they are just thin. Over the years, I've also noticed that the horses with smaller bone density, will tend to have a more narrow girth., and thus will appear to have more leg length due to the narrow girth and the relationship thereof.

With regards to sweating - as weight is added to the horses' frame, genetics play a huge part as to where that weight is added - just like in humans - the weight may go to the hips, stomach or thighs or be more evenly distributed. To me, weight distribution, in addition to bone density, is a key consideration in selecting breeding stock as by far the greatest majority of miniatures are of medium bone density.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 7, 2007)

Getitia said basically what i had always been told and what i believe. I know a person (breeder) who all her yearlings and 2-year-olds are underweight and she calls them fine boned. She took one to a clinic for a trainer to handle and all he kept telling her was 'i cant tell you much about how he would show with him being in this condition' and she was suprised. At a BMHC last august we were talking about the difference between fine boned and heavier boned horses, just like Getitia said, a horses weight should have nothing to do with it. The BONE size should have nothing to do with the WEIGHT of the horse really, just the bone structure and size. The bone size is already their, you determine the weight



.

Here is my yearling BTU colt. Yes, he is slightly overweight in the first picture bc he was just starting to hit that 'man' stage. The second pictures are from earlier this year with just a rough clip and before he started hitting that 'man' stage.

A trainer once said something that always stuck in my mind. So many people breed the arabian type miniatures, he use to train/show arabians (now is a VERY well known miniature driving trainer, link it all together lol) and he said _'anerexic is not arabian'_. Just always stuck in my head.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko-






Dont mind the clipper marks below, it was a really hot and i just did a quick clip to cool him off.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 7, 2007)

i so agree getitia. way too many people confuse being underweight with being a fine boned horse. Not at all the same thing. I always feel so bad for these horses as they usually have visible ribs etc. But if you try to talk to the people to help them they get mad. So I dont say anything anymore

None of my horses pictured have ever been sweated. While im not opposed to sweating I would prefer that they not need it especially breeding animals. I have seen people put double neck sweats on yearlings and im just amazed. If you have to sweat a yearling neck that heavily you are in big trouble as that horse matures.


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well then if there is fine boned and big boned then there has to be the average too.

Thanks for your explanation Getitia. Could you show a picture of one of yours that you think is fine boned if you have one. I have looked at your website and think you have good examples of some even though they might not be yearlings. If you don't want to put them on this thread could you tell me which ones in a PM so I know I am correct in my thinking?

Jill, as far as bone structure, in my opinion, I don't see a big difference between those that you consider are fine boned and the one you showed that you say isn't. I would consider them all average but not fine.

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I guess part of it is all in the eye of the beholder. Sunny, who I hold out as a qh not fine bone is that in my opinion. I think the finest horse I showed, and one of the finest shown on this thread in terms of "fine boned" is the first filly, Flirt, that I posted


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, we definitely have our own opinions as I thought in her mature pictures that she looks alot like Sunny.

On this thread I would have to pick Semi and I am able to see when someone else's horses are better than mine.



:

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

Where'd ya see mature pictures of Flirt? She's a yearling currently





Also, while I stand by my own assessment of what is and is not "fine boned", one thing I like about my refined horses is that they are fine boned imo, along with being conformationally correct. BUT, they are built to DO things, not just look at. They've all got butts and chests... some refined horses look like a stiff wind could knock them over.

As usually, just my opinion. It's the one with which I'm most familiar


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 7, 2007)

OK, let me correct myself-her more recent pic or the second picture of her. I should know by now that she's a yearling as we've seen her often enough.

The original post asked for Really fine boned yearlings.



:

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

The two pictures of her are moments appart, taken 2wks ago following a show. Again, each of the ones I showed I feel are not only nice horses but also finely made ones. In both pictures of Flirt in this thread, she was 12mos, plus two weeks and two days old. And I am very good at picking each of my horses appart. There are things I'd change on every single one of them if I had a magic wand and I'm talking about the National caliber halter horses I own. Still, I stand by the statement that FLIRT is an example of a really refined yearling.

PS, these are the only pictures of Flirt from this thread (so maybe you're looking at another horse I own?)


----------



## wade3504 (Jul 7, 2007)

Horsefeather, I want to apologize for turning this thread the wrong way. I hope you get more examples to hopefully help to clarify things. I'll ask a question on my own post next time.

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think it turned the wrong way at all. I'm not upset that you shared your opinion of whether or not my horses are fine boned. I think it's good to see a range of examples. Just like what's a good show horse? There is a huge range of opinions to be had and who's right? It's all about opinion.


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 7, 2007)

WOW I am not sure if my colt will "count" as he isn't a National qualifier



) But we love him and I refer to him as refined. Spyro the Dragon:















Here he is with a horrible rough clip. He was 13 months in the pics.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

(never mind, the post I replied to here was removed)


----------



## Cara (Jul 7, 2007)

all very beautiful looking horses you guys



:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 7, 2007)

This has been a really interesting thread for me. And I actually enjoyed the perspectives put forth by both Jill and Amanda. It is interesting to see where each of us draw the line. Jill--having seen your baby pictures of Flirt I would agree she is refined, and think her added substance as a yearling is probably the result of a good feeding and exercise regimen.

Thanks for the compliment Kay!! I miss Kiss, and you're right about blossoming--the last time I saw her was the first time I clipped her as a three year old, and she never looked better. The nice thing about fine-boned horses is that even in their winter-woolies they look sleek. Our Quarter types look like hamsters in their winter woolies...


----------



## Marty (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Geticia, that was good and Amanda, you do have a good eye. I agree that Semi is leading here in the super refined category. She's lovely and I do love Karen's Little Miss. Both gorgeous.

Pictures as mine however can be deceiving.

Here is Timmy who in person is ultra refined. If you saw him in the flesh, you'd be surprised.

He's not clipped up here and actually I wish he

had a little more bone to him so he would at least be fine to medium boned. I feel like putting him on a

mare who is more heavily boned so I might do that. I do prefer my horses more athletic,

but he's smart and quite a tail flagging mover so he still fits my program.

On the flip side, here is his half brother Knight Star who is medium to large boned. A total athlete in the

making, a complete using horse. He will be a driving machine with his brains, movement, and near bomb

proof style. He'll be leaving me in August.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't think this thread was turned the wrong way... Matter of fact, I love that we can discuss and share! Beautiful horses everyone! I think to a degree, it is a matter of opinion... just like going in the show ring... you can have 10 almost perfect horses, and it boils down to the judges opinion.

Thanks again everybody!

Chris


----------



## Dream (Jul 7, 2007)

I definitely think my Erick belongs on this thread. He is just over 35" tall.

Here is is as a yearling:






And as a 2 year old he hasn't changed much.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you Sandy and Marty for your compliments on Little Miss. I do love this little mare who is an L & D Scout grand daughter. The first picture I post at the beginning was taken in Nov of her yearling year. I think its hard to judge true refinement in most yearlings as that is the gangly stage anyway. They tend to be harder to keep weight on and seem to be all legs most of the time. what I love in my mares and geldings is they have good bone but I dont have the thick issues that alot of bloodlines tend to have. I can leave sweats off of my horses quite often without worrying about their necks getting out of hand, to me that is contributed to the refinement in the bloodline.

Anyway here is a picture of Little Miss last Oct at the World show as a 2 year old, with the exception of her putting on a bit of weight she still looks the same as a 3 year old. To me this is a refined horse, she hasn't changed any at all. Plus its hard to get true refinement in the tiny horses and Little Miss is under 28", most people have different views of what refinement is. This is my opinion of refinement.


----------



## Devon (Jul 7, 2007)

Dream said:


> I definitely think my Erick belongs on this thread. He is just over 35" tall.
> 
> Here is is as a yearling:
> 
> ...


You should see this horse in person .. If you did Id say he is the most fine boned you cant tell to much from the photos but he is the most refined I'ver seen?



:


----------



## Dream (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Devon and Karla! I am surprised that Erick is so fine boned based on his parents. I kept thinking he would fill out but he has remained dainty. Thank goodness, as I am training him to drive he is proving to be a bold puller and with his height should manage quite well in harness. Horsey and non-horsey friends always call him "elegant". Good thing I gelded him as that could really hurt a guy's sense of masculinity



:


----------



## Dream (Jul 8, 2007)

barnbum said:


> > So, he came from parents that aren't so dainty? That's interesting.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 9, 2007)

Dream said:


> barnbum said:
> 
> 
> > > So, he came from parents that aren't so dainty? That's interesting.
> ...


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my yearling filly that I consider very refined...this was taken Saturday at a show...she is 30".






Tracy


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 9, 2007)

: Tracey I'ld def. say she's refined, and very pretty =)

& Erick is quite handsome, can't wait to see him in harness



: .

Ash


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 9, 2007)

Anakin as a yearling:






VERY fuzzy (trying to work new camera) pic of Anakin from this weekend as a three year old:






I want to drive him SO bad...but am scared to really work him--he is SO refined. I feel like his long skinny legs will break!


----------



## Dream (Jul 9, 2007)

His daddy was exactly the same way as a youngster and finally put on some body as a 3 and 4 year old. VERY handsome fella!

Thanks Lori! I will hold out some hope that he'll bulk up a bit :bgrin


----------



## Colleen (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a picture of my yearling filly Chance's Fancy That.

I think that she is refined but she is at a real awkward stage and is rather hippy still



: but I love her anyways



:

Sorry the pictures are so big...I am rather new at this posting pictures thing.


----------

